# 70Watt MH



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

70Watts MH
if i were to use that what is the appropriate size for the tank?
currently i have 12inch cube but soon to be given away.
is that MH good? has anyone used it before?
what size should my tank be?

sorry for all these questions


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't worry about it. We ask so we can learn . A 70w MH lamp will give you approx 2.5 wpg over a 29 gal. tank, so I would suggest using it over any tank smaller than than 29 gal. MH are very bright and intense, so only have it on for about 7 hours a day. For the same price, you could double the output with a 150w MH pendant (bottom of the list) and accomodate a larger aquarium and grow practically anything! Plus, you could also swap the included bulb and purchase a "specialty" bulb (8000K) from ADA.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It would work with a 30 gallon cube.


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

well the thing is i cant get a large tank.. and i dont like the ADA ones, they are little bit too green for me. i had ADA solar I in the house before( i used to live in japan)with the green light bulb.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Well then, the 70w should be just fine over a smaller tank  . Just be sure to reduce the lighting period and have a good algae-attack crew.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

so, anyone knwo of any good 70watt MH setups?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I like the AquaMedic:








http://www.aqua-medic.com/products/products.php?category=Lighting&product=Ocean Light Pendant Series


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

from what i understand, MH will cover about 2'X2' correct?
how far do you put the lights up? with the solar 1 from ADA, i had to raise it about a foot above the tank.

i dont think i will go with 24inch cube.. cubes are hard to layout. im going back to good old rectangle.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

My experience, it is more like 1'x1'. I had problems getting light on the edges of a 20 gallon. I'll post that journal later. Maybe it was just my inexperience at the time?


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

does MH require a special timer? or can i just use the timer im using, timer by coralife


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

misopeenut said:


> does MH require a special timer? or can i just use the timer im using, timer by coralife


MH does not require a special timer, they use the same kind of power cords.


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

just ordered the MH, it should be here on monday.
right now i dont have the tank ready yet so i will be using that for my 12inch cube, talk about WPG, im going to be having 10WPG.....


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pity about the cost of MH lighting otherwise I would try it out.

Right now those T5 setups look like the most economic method of lighting. 

Ballast (1 or 2 bulb) = 13$ shipped
Endcaps = ~4$ (or 1$ on an English site but shipping is...??)
Bulbs = ~9$ for 1 54w

Much cheaper than PC lighting, and way cheaper than MH lighting...


----------

